
If you attach a fake tail to a chicken’s butt, it walks like dinosaurs did - mirap
http://www.ibtimes.com/walk-dinosaur-scientists-put-fake-tails-chickens-study-how-t-rex-mightve-moved-video-1553846
======
norea-armozel
Poor chicken. :C

